# Thera Band Black/gold



## tomshot123

I may be getting a bronze moorhammer at somepoint and want strong bands for it, so I was wondering if single full width thera band black down to 8 cm would be stronger than one inch wide double thera band gold with no taper? Your help will be really appreciated








Cheers, tom


----------



## newconvert

so what do you plan on doing with it, strong bands come in different forms depending on how shot, ammo, style.......................................


----------



## tomshot123

I would prefer to shoot by my ear lobe at maximum draw length and shoot 12mm lead/14mm steel
Cheers, tom


----------



## akmslingshots

do you have heavy enough ammo


----------



## tomshot123

I was just thinking about shooting the ammo I just mentioned very fast








Cheers, tom


----------



## akmslingshots

There is a cut off point for ammo/band combo's if you find a nice taper size for the black it will be an easier/snappier draw. A starting point might be 10cm to 6cm at 24cm length in black. If I had enough then I would cut some and try for you


----------



## pop shot

tomshot123 said:


> I may be getting a bronze moorhammer at somepoint and want strong bands for it, so I was wondering if single full width thera band black down to 8 cm would be stronger than one inch wide double thera band gold with no taper? Your help will be really appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, tom


For that ammo, I'd go with straight TBG doubles or 25/20 TBG tapered doubles, your moor hammer would look like mc hammer with all that black theraband on it (think "hammer pants") and the black wouldn't be as efficient or durable as the gold.


----------



## harson

I don,t think black is very long lasting


----------



## akmslingshots

its amazing but yeah, don't last long at all

pop shot is right


----------



## mr.joel

More efficient? Yes. More durable? Heeeeeeeeeeelll no!


----------



## newconvert

pop shot said:


> I may be getting a bronze moorhammer at somepoint and want strong bands for it, so I was wondering if single full width thera band black down to 8 cm would be stronger than one inch wide double thera band gold with no taper? Your help will be really appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, tom


For that ammo, I'd go with straight TBG doubles or 25/20 TBG tapered doubles, your moor hammer would look like mc hammer with all that black theraband on it (think "hammer pants") and the black wouldn't be as efficient or durable as the gold.
[/quote]your way too young to know about mc hammer


----------



## pop shot

I just look young. I owned his stuff on cassette tape!


----------



## newconvert

pop shot said:


> I just look young. I owned his stuff on cassette tape!


casette tape? **** you got me rollin with that!







MASTER MC HAMMER on cassete, you go gangsta!


----------



## tomshot123

Does anybody have any idea of Theraband blacks lifetime?
Cheers, tom


----------



## newconvert

tomshot123 said:


> Does anybody have any idea of Theraband blacks lifetime?
> Cheers, tom


right until the point in which it breaks?


----------



## pop shot

tomshot123 said:


> Does anybody have any idea of Theraband blacks lifetime?
> Cheers, tom


A fraction of gold's


----------



## mr.joel

If it is tapered, 100 shots or less. I personally like the stuff, but I accept this very short lifespan. It is quite zippier than gold, but this extra speed tends to decrease a bit with heaver ammo. If you are shooting lighter ammo and are not bothered by this it is extreme in performance. Like a race car it breaks down more frequently than a normal automobile.


----------



## tomshot123

Very funny newconvert... Not


----------



## tomshot123

Mr. Joel, would it still be more powerful than thera band gold if not tapered?


----------



## mr.joel

tomshot123 said:


> Mr. Joel, would it still be more powerful than thera band gold if not tapered?


Untapered it loses some of it's speed value, albeit it will last somewhat longer. Really, you might as well go with gold in straights. There is little point to using it if you aren't looking for extreme speed, the gains vs. losses don't add up IMO. Silver is a good compromise between the two, but again I would taper it or go with gold.


----------



## tomshot123

Ok then, do you think 30mm thick straight cut doubles would be good? As I am not very good with band calculations sorry








Thanks for the help, tom


----------



## mr.joel

tomshot123 said:


> Ok then, do you think 30mm thick straight cut doubles would be good? As I am not very good with band calculations sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help, tom


In black or gold?


----------



## tomshot123

Gold, i forgot to add,
Cheers, tom


----------



## mr.joel

What are you shooting?


----------



## tomshot123

12mm lead/14mm steel as mentioned at the top
Cheers, tom


----------



## mr.joel

tomshot123 said:


> 12mm lead/14mm steel as mentioned at the top
> Cheers, tom


As was TBBk, however that changed. I'd taper 30mm to 20mm. You could go straight if you wanted to. Try 'em both.


----------



## tomshot123

Ok then, ill see my preference from band life or power! As i haven't used tapered bands before thanks for the Help!
Cheers! Tom


----------



## mr.joel

In a single I don't reckon that's going to be an extremely powerful bandset, but adequate certainly. Popshot uses this setup. Jeff stf uses doubled TBG 25mm tapered to 20mm using 12 and 14mm lead, I reckon that's power on wheels. The former is a more pleasant draw as doubles tend to stack.


----------



## tomshot123

So I should be fine with double thera band gold at 30mm straight! HUNTING POWER!!!


----------



## mr.joel

Tapering will give you up to 20% more power it has been said. I don't know exactly for sure as I don't have a chrony. It certainly gives a nicer draw. I use 18mm straights with my .32 lead, other than that I taper. You get longer life with straights, but an edge on power with tapered. Doubled 30mm straights will be dang hard to pull I would think. If you really want power go with the 25-20mm doubled, plenty big heap powerful enough.


----------



## tomshot123

I'll try out both then







thanks for the heads up on that!
Tom


----------



## Sling boy

Does any one know the firing speed of thera band gold with 12 mm lead attached to the moor hammer


----------

